
Joyce in Court and the Ulysses Trials review – the law, murder and obscenity - pepys
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/jul/06/joyce-court-ulysses-trials-law-murder-obscenity-adrian-hardiman-joseph-hassett-legal-cases
======
altotrees
I always thought it ludicrous, even given the era in which it was published,
that Ulysses was banned in places and on trial for obscenity. "Look at Joyce,
look at those glasses, he is probably the furthest thing from an indecent
pervert that you can find!" I thought, considering him to be a meek-looking,
probably inoffensive individual.

Then I discovered some of his love letters to his wife, Nora Barnacle. I have
seen lots of things in this age of the internet, but I blushed and read them
twice in disbelief. Made me respect him even more as a human and writer for
some reason...don't know what that says about me.

~~~
corford
>I blushed and read them twice in disbelief

Just googled some of the letters and... damn you're not kidding.

Wonder what they'd feel about us having this conversation now, over a hundred
years later. Mortified or unashamed?

~~~
altotrees
>Wonder what they'd feel about us having this conversation now, over a hundred
years later. Mortified or unashamed?

For some reason, I feel like Joyce would probably be nonplussed. I don't
really know enough about Nora to form an opinion. In a way having someone talk
about that aspect of your life over 100 years later is so surreal I just
cannot even imagine.

